# Одесса



## marco_2

Добрый вечер! Меня учили в школе, что название города Одесса надо произносить твердо (адэсса), так как оно принадлежит к исключениям московской нормы. Однако просматривая разные фильмы (напр. на Youtube), я слышу, что все, даже коренные одесситы произносят это слово мягко. Поэтому я хотел бы спросить, как на самом деле его надо произносить, т.е. какое произношение предпочитает большинство носителей русского языка.


----------



## covar

ОдЕсса и ОдЭсса


----------



## marco_2

covar said:


> *ОдЕсса и ОдЭсса*



 Гм, значит ничья в пользу ОдЕссы? Спасибо большое, covar.


----------



## Ahu Lee

*marco_2

*Я "мягко" произношу, т.е. через "е" -- Одесса. "О" в начале звучит, разумеется, как "schwa".


----------



## covar

Ahu Lee said:


> *marco_2
> *"О" в начале звучит, разумеется, как "schwa".



А по-моему, как ɐ (Таблица МФА для русского языка)


----------



## Ahu Lee

covar said:


> А по-моему, как ɐ (Таблица МФА для русского языка)



Вы меня простите, но эта таблица, откровенно говоря, полное фуфло имхо. Ничего общего с фонетикой русского языка. В лучшем случае наблюдается отдаленная схожесть некоторых звуков, в то время как большая их часть не правильна в принципе.

Что до Одессы, то я все-таки "другой узел вяжу". Если пользоваться символами все той же таблицы, то это будет "ə" (ко́ж*а*; облак*о*)


----------



## covar

Пожалуйста, дайте ссылку на Ваш "не фуфловый" МФА для русского языка.

По-вашему, "Одесса" начинается с того же звука, что и английские "above" или "address"?


----------



## Budspok

There used to be a joke:

- Простите, вы из ОдЭссы?
- Дурак, я не из ОдЭссы, я с ОдЕсы.

In Lübertsy and places around it like Reutoff, Lytkarino, Moscow etc. it’s definitely ОдЭсса. In southern Russia and in the Ukraine it’s ОдЕса.


----------



## LilianaB

It has to be pronounced the way they pronounce it in Odessa, Marco  It is usually pronounced with "e" (Cyrillic) -- this is how the people from there usually pronounce it. I never heard it, in fact, pronounced any other way. Of course, you can also pronounce Moskva -- with an *o* instead of an *a*, so people from varoious regions in Russia may pronounce Odessa differently. It might all really depend what variety of Russian you want to speak.


----------



## Ahu Lee

covar said:


> Пожалуйста, дайте ссылку на Ваш "не фуфловый" МФА для русского языка.
> 
> По-вашему, "Одесса" начинается с того же звука, что и английские "above" или "address"?



Нет, по-моему, "Одесса" НЕ начинается с того же звука, что и английские "above" или "address". Я же написал "Если пользоваться символами все той же таблицы", в которой этот символ обозначает последний звук в таких словах, как кож*а*, облак*о*. От себя еще могу добавить: м*о*сква, *о*блом*о*в, м*о*л*о*ко и т.д. 
Вывод из этого всего мне видится очень простым -- английское шва ≠ русскому шва, ровно так же, как английское b ≠ русскому б, p ≠ п, t ≠ т, d ≠ д и т.д.

"не фуфловый МФА для русского языка" мне увы не встречался. Хотя, по правде говоря, не очень-то и искал, ибо незачем. 



Budspok said:


> In Lübertsy and places around it like Reutoff, Lyrkarino, Moscow etc. it’s definitely ОдЭсса. In southern Russia and in the Ukraine it’s ОдЕса.



Disagree. I was born in Moscow and have been living there all my life (except for a few years in Reuto*v* btw).


----------



## e2-e4 X

It's always been "Одэсса" for me, with the first sound much closer to [о] than in "за [а]блаками"; I've heard and remembered also the pronunciation of Bernes ("адэсса"). In fact, the closer the first sound to [а], the easier for me it is to pronounce it with the "е"; I've heard sometimes the variant "адесса", but somehow it is unnatural for me.

As for the word "одессит", I've always heard it with [э] ([адэсс*и́*т]), and never otherwise. I wonder now if it is pronounced as "одессит" or even "одиссит" by some, it would be funny, I guess!


----------



## ktoectbkto

Одесса или Одэсса, для русского человека один фиг. Ну а вот если есть желание постебаться над коренными Одесситами, то нужно произносить Одэсса, они почему то приминают это происношение на свой счёт как за обиду.


----------



## Lidchen

Друзья, чего спорим? Послушайте Жванецкого, он - одЕссит и именно так (с мягким "д") и произносит название своего родного города. Кому доверять, как не ему? ))) 
youtube.com/watch?v=NhTT-y6D08o  (01'56'')


----------



## Ahu Lee

ktoectbkto said:


> они почему*-*то при*Н*и*М*ают это прои*З*ношение на свой счёт как за обиду.



За "проиСНОШЕНИЕ" спасибо *covar -- *настолько редкая и несвойственная русскому языку "опечатка", что я даже и не заметил.


----------



## covar

ktoectbkto said:


> они почему то приминают это *происношение* на свой счёт как за обиду.


Потому что проиСНОШЕНИЕ, сношают их этим.


----------



## covar

_Идиш дубиной не выбьешь_. (любимая фраза преподавателя фонетики)


----------



## marco_2

Стало быть старая московская норма все сдает позиции - у _прачечной _и _булочной _такова же судьба.


----------



## Ahu Lee

marco_2 said:


> стало быть старая московская норма все сдает позиции - у _прачечной _и _булочной _такова же судьба.



что вы хотите этим сказать, что раньше москвичи говорили "одэсса"? мне просто любопытно. 
да и кстати, к слову сказать, мне лично немного жаль, что _прачешная_ и _булошная _действительно уже канули в лету. 

Ps к счастью, _скворешник_ и _яишница _еще пока держатся на плаву тьфу тьфу .


----------



## marco_2

Ahu Lee said:


> что вы хотите этим сказать, что раньше москвичи говорили "одэсса"? мне просто любопытно.
> да и кстати, к слову сказать, мне лично немного жаль, что _прачешная_ и _булошная _действительно уже канули в лету.
> 
> Ps к счастью, _скворешник_ и _яишница _еще пока держатся на плаву тьфу тьфу .


 
Это, конечно (_канешна _), не мое личное мнение, а Розенталя - он относит Одессу к таким иноязычным словам как напр. _отель _или _детектор, _а как они произносятся носителями русского языка в наше время - не мне судить как чужому из прекрасного далёка.


----------



## NiNulla

marco_2 said:


> Добрый вечер! Меня учили в школе, что название города Одесса надо произносить твердо (адэсса), так как оно принадлежит к исключениям московской нормы. Однако просматривая разные фильмы (напр. на Youtube), я слышу, что все, даже коренные одесситы произносят это слово мягко. Поэтому я хотел бы спросить, как на самом деле его надо произносить, т.е. какое произношение предпочитает большинство носителей русского языка.


Произношу мягко, Одесса. Как пионер и рельсы. Меня в школе так учили, правда, это было в прошлом веке. Но моя бабушка говорила как вы, тверже, Одэсса, как Бернэс.


----------



## maximno

LilianaB said:


> It has to be pronounced the way they pronounce it in Odessa, Marco It is usually pronounced with "e" (Cyrillic) -- this is how the people from there usually pronounce it. I never heard it, in fact, pronounced any other way. Of course, you can also pronounce Moskva -- with an *o* instead of an *a*, so people from varoious regions in Russia may pronounce Odessa differently. It might all really depend what variety of Russian you want to speak.


Ye you right!


----------

